# Hurricanes, Earth Quakes, Tsunamis.....



## MrMortgage

Hurricanes, Earth Quakes, Tsunamis so close together..... Hmmmm. Is this all just bad luck or is this signs from the master? Huge tragedies hitting parts of the earth that the bible says it would..... Is this just coincidence?

Discuss..... :lol:


----------



## Revelation_old

MrMortgage said:


> Hurricanes, Earth Quakes, Tsunamis so close together..... Hmmmm. Is this all just bad luck or is this signs from the master? Huge tragedies hitting parts of the earth that the bible says it would..... Is this just coincidence?
> 
> Discuss..... :lol:


It is said that these events will happen.

HOWEVER. Let's think about this.

Are they happening more or are we just better informed? The only reason I know that Pakistan just had a major earthquake is because of MSNBC/CNN and the Internet told me so...

It also says this:

"Daniel 12:4 But thou, O Daniel, shut up the words, and seal the book, [even] to the time of the end: many shall run to and fro, and knowledge shall be increased.'

English: 
Travel will be much easier and frequent.
Knowledge will be greatly increased.

Pretty neat but who's to know.


----------



## peacedove

MrMortgage said:


> Hurricanes, Earth Quakes, Tsunamis so close together..... Hmmmm. Is this all just bad luck or is this signs from the master? Huge tragedies hitting parts of the earth that the bible says it would..... Is this just coincidence?
> 
> Discuss..... :lol:


I've been thinking about this too. Thinking about the end of the world has always terrified me. I'm waiting for this rapture that is supposed to happen. Man that's gonna be freaky. After I learned about the rapture when I was younger I used to wake up in the middle of the night and check to see if my family was still there... to make sure God didn't snatch them up to safety and leave me to fend for myself in this doomed world.


----------



## falling_free

THE WORLD IS NOT GOING TO ENDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111

please dont make me anymore anxious, im tired of worryin that a nuclear bomb/blckhole/giant rabbit from mars/Killer grannys/tornadoes/george bushes single brain cell/ THE LORD HALLULEH/ satan/

is going to send us to apcolypse

The end is not nigh

The rapture will never happen


----------



## Martinelv

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but Hurricanes, Volcanoes, Tsunamis and so forth, have been happening long before we were around. And they will continue to do so long after we are gone. They are natural processes, nothing more, nothing less. A lot worse has happened in the past, and every time we have people rushing to the confessional in fear of the end of the world...and it's never happened....it's a little bit boring. When I see the Manic Street Preachers (not the band) with their sandwich boards proclaiming 'The end of the world is nigh', I won't to go up and add: 'The end of the world is nigh, one day. Probably'

I can, however, guarentee that the world will end in about 4 billion years time when the sun swells into a read giant and burns the earth to a crisp.


----------



## widescreened

Love each other and worship me,otherwise I will destroy you.Conditional love;the cornerstone of all mental illness.

A great book to read on the subject of organized religion,especially christianity is the Rough Guide to the Da Vinci Code.Its well written and without any agenda.I challenge anyone,christian or athiest to read it and remain the same about your beliefs after doing this.

In the meantime,I will continue to pack my now finished arc with cans of beans and hope God sends a flood,and not an earthquake.


----------



## terri*

I think falling free's thought of George Bush's single brain cell theory being the end of manknd could be close. :?

Rev, it was interesting reading your post. When you said at the end...Who knows?...I thought, Martin will know. 8)

Hey Martin, when you blow by, give me a shout out!


----------



## Martinelv

Oi Terri*. I don't pretend to 'know'. I just, like most people who haven't got their heads stuck in the sand, look around at reality and make semi-informed judgements. I mean, what else can we do? Except dream up nice religious stuff of course?

:twisted:


----------



## Brainsilence02

There are these texts from all religions predicting future development of our speciment, as well as dissasters, pain, starvations, and so on.

Someone told me that the bible speaks of "iron birds" spiting fire, because of today's aircrafts. That's wrong, it's an older (way older than Christendom) myth of the Stymphalian Birds (one of the 12 labours of Hercules). But even if it wasn't, someone can interpret this in every possible way.

And besides, can we confirm the originality of religions' texts? They could have been re-writen many times (till they go in print at large),

Human race has been developing since the beginning (and thus transportation and information). The people who wrote these texts understood (well, it didn'took them long to think) that better technology (better take the horse than walk all the way) means more available information for a wider audience and better transportation mediums.

And as for disasters, they were always here, Copyright (c) Martin 

I don't believe that there is god. However, I find small bits of religion-coping in myself, from time to time. Today, I am almost sure that (the thing that I am naming as) DP/DR got in when I realised that death was the end of my existance. I am against religion, but I don't hate it. I hate the people who take it under exploitation.

Sigmund Freud has two interesting quotes uppon religion:



Sigmund Freud said:


> Religion... comprises a system of wishful illusions together with a disavowal of reality, such as we find in an isolated form nowhere else but in amentia, in a state of blissful hallucinatory confusion.
> 
> Religion is comparable to a childhood neurosis.


(I got the quotes from WikiQuote: http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Sigmund_Freud)


----------



## terri*

Oops, wait a minute...

that's better.

Sometimes it can take a while getting your head out of the sand. 

Really, I don't feel I have my head in the sand or that I am dreaming. I just feel like I personally have an opinion that goes along with some thoughts I have come to have faith in over the years. Lots and lots of others thoughts and beliefs I just can't go with. Mine are quite simple.

I realize how religion of all kinds have been changed over the ages to suit man's needs. Because of that, when I read things like you wrote about as far as the Bible, Brainsilence, I have to say I agree that those things can't be confirmed.

I come to this thread to read people's thoughts and harass Martin a bit. It kind of brings me a balance for some strange reason.

Peace to all.


----------



## Scattered

I wouldn't worry about a Biblical end of the world. Rather I would worry about a purely scientific natural phenomenon that would wipe out the human race while leaving the earth just fine. We aren't the Earth, we're just animals like any other living thing on this giant rock.

Its funny when I hear, specifically about bird flu. The CDC, WHO, and other health officials are saying that a pandemic is inevitable, not a matter of if it will happen but when it will happen. Many countries, are not ready. The united states is saying that it plans more of a military response since drug companies are too greedy to spend money on development of vaccine. And even if a vaccine was development theres no guarantee that it would work. The net result of a flu outbreak would be major cities under martial law, rioting, mass death, large groups of people being quarantined and all that fun stuff. Ballpark figures are 5 to over 200 million people killed worldwide. What the disease doesn't kill the resulting economic depression and disruption of society may.

But then again it might not happen during our lifetime, and we may dodge a bullet. That just leaves global warming, war, terrorism, running out of oil, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc.

Don't worry though just go back to watching TV (NOT CNN) and forget about it like I attempt to do.


----------



## MrMortgage

Intersting scattered! I dont enjoy the "news" "media" cause the government controls the media, and if you control the "news" "knowledge" you control the masses. It goes hand in hand. In example most the time when people get laid off from work, they might have an idea that it could be coming but its not for sure, then one day you show up to work and you find out you got laid off.

If you and your fellow workers would of had the knowledge before hand the company would of been at your will, but the fact that you were kept in the dark about the situation, you were at their will.

Same difference with the media! That's why you notice that the media on each different TV station cover basically the same stories.

Like when a rat or mouse is running loose in city hall and makes front page news on each channel, You know there is much more interesting stuff to talk about but, all the news stations are working together with the government.


----------



## Martinelv

I sense it's time to get out the Paranoid pills.


----------



## Monkeydust

Scattered


> The net result of a flu outbreak would be major cities under martial law, rioting, mass death, large groups of people being quarantined and all that fun stuff. Ballpark figures are 5 to over 200 million people killed worldwide. What the disease doesn't kill the resulting economic depression and disruption of society may.
> 
> But then again it might not happen during our lifetime, and we may dodge a bullet. That just leaves global warming, war, terrorism, running out of oil, hurricanes, earthquakes, etc.
> 
> Don't worry though just go back to watching TV (NOT CNN) and forget about it like I attempt to do.


And that seems to be the end result of mose predictions by the prophets of "doom and gloom". It gives you the perfect justification for giving up and sitting on your arse.

People have been predicting similar "end of the world" or "destruction of humanity" scenarios for hundreds, even thousands of years. Not once have their predictions yielded in truth.

That's not to say that yours won't. But even if it does it's a pointless position. The result of your gloomy predictions could be either:

A) You're wrong, in which case wasting your life due to this will be, well, a waste.

B) You're right, in which case we're "all fucked" anyway, in which case we may as well have a great time why we still can.

Whatever the case, it doesn't make sense to "sit and watch TV" while life passes you by. It's just another excuse, cloaked in false-rationality, to allow you to avoid life and its problems.


----------



## Scattered

I'm not wasting my life based on predictions, believe me, there are many other reasons that I waste my life. Its just that sometimes people wonder why I can't just be happy. I feel like I can't be happy because I live in a world that has no prejudice when it comes to killing people. Women, children, babies, whatever. People die and suffer all the time and it doesn't make any sense. People try to justify suffering through religion or their own personal philosophies but none of these ideas hold, in my opinion.

I also believe that people who preach optimism, if put through a completely horrible situation such as mass disease, war, etc would crumble psychologically. We can deny pain, but when its staring us in the face its not so easy to be happy or justify suffering.


----------



## Brainsilence02

Maybe humans make such senarios as a coping mechanism against ignorance:

"_Since we have failed to fully understand this world (or at least, we feel this way) let's assume that it's going to be destroyed (preferably with a spectacular way) and that way it will be confirmed that it is indeed as futile as we (at least some of us) feel that it is. Thus, our perception, will not have to go through judgement. Hah!... Easy! P_"


----------



## Scattered

Had the world made itself known to me I wouldn't have to resort to entertaining ideas of destruction.

If I really saw above and beyond my complaining, something true and eternal and meaningful I wouldn't believe that this is all for nothing with no lasting qualities.

When I look at things as clearly as my distorted mind can see all I see is moments of great joy and moments of horrible sadness. This isn't proportionate. For every smile or laughter of joy there are an endless number of people in the most horrible of agony. People will tell you to ignore this. And they are correct. You should ignore this. But when I call attention to it, don't call me morbid, and don't call the action of thought pointless. It may serve no immediate purpose but its an illustration of our lack of an ability to put meaning to misery. Most people ignore, deny, or paint over the areas of shit psychologically.


----------



## MrMortgage

Here's something I've been thinking a lot about lately. A lot Humans put a lot of faith in science and medicine, things that were made and discovered by man. For example, the laws of physics... We really can test the laws of physics, out of our solar system, In my opinion they can change every 1,000,000,000 miles. Who knows?

The point I'm trying to makes we human cant even live successfully on this one little planet, but yet we are so full of ourselves in thinking that we know it all, or know a lot.

If we cant even control ourselves on one little planet, we should be ashamed of that.

Needless to say I don?t put much faith in man at all, my brother studied astrophysics for 4 years at UC Berkley and even he admits that the laws of physics bend and change when they make a new discovery or the government wants it to.

So basically everything we know is just theory. EVERYTHING WE KNOW IS A PRODUCT OF OUR HUMAN MIND.

I choose to believe in Christ and GOD because it's the only text on this planet that gives knowledge, wisdom, and can I say "predictions" of future events.

Comon' the weather man cant even predict the weather a day before it happens but yet this ancient text gets major world events right 3000 years before it happens.

In the end who knows, I also must admit I'm only human and I lose my faith in God even though he has done some amazing things for me... It's human nature and the bible explains that. It's just interesting how a book that's so old, and written by such primative humans can has so much wisdom and knowledge it can teach us advanced human some amazing things.

Dont forget, the UK and The USA were built on Christianity.... :idea:


----------



## Scattered

I don't see the Bible as being able to predict anything. If you are making reference to the title of this thread, well there have been similar events all throughout history. Earthquakes, tsunamis, asteroids, disease, war, etc these aren't Biblical things, these are things that are part of the package of existence. They happen, and just because we have been relatively sheltered from major disasters does not mean that the second we see an event on the horizon that threatens our life, its automatically armageddon or Biblical prophecy.

When it comes to predicting things, the Bible is vague enough that its "predictions" can and have been applied to anything. It doesn't predict, its simply human nature to see patterns where there are often none.


----------



## MrMortgage

Scattered said:


> I don't see the Bible as being able to predict anything. If you are making reference to the title of this thread, well there have been similar events all throughout history. Earthquakes, tsunamis, asteroids, disease, war, etc these aren't Biblical things, these are things that are part of the package of existence. They happen, and just because we have been relatively sheltered from major disasters does not mean that the second we see an event on the horizon that threatens our life, its automatically armageddon or Biblical prophecy.
> 
> When it comes to predicting things, the Bible is vague enough that its "predictions" can and have been applied to anything. It doesn't predict, its simply human nature to see patterns where there are often none.


That's all true scattered but one thing that sticks in my mind is Gods word on "the war started in the east and it will end in the east" It also goes on by naming the countries that will be involved.

You have to read and study the bible to understand that the prophcies arent really that vague. I was on the same page with you scattered about 1 year ago, but once I started to study Gods word it all made sense. You have to do the studying yourself, and not count on the history channel and other people to tell you about the word.


----------



## Scattered

Thats my point Mr. Mortagage, intense navel-gazing is classified as study. If you look close enough at anything patterns will emerge. Numbers will repeat themselves, synchronicities will present themselves, etc. There are people who study the quatrains of Nostrodamus and swear that they contain prophecies for all kinds of events. The reality of the situation is that as people "study" these texts and vague statesments, they SEEM to be incredibly specific. Hindsight bias. When we look at the Iraq war and compare it to the Bible or other prophecy its like "OH of course...look this passage predicted this". But it didn't. You just read too much into it.


----------



## MrMortgage

Scattered said:


> Thats my point Mr. Mortagage, intense navel-gazing is classified as study. If you look close enough at anything patterns will emerge. Numbers will repeat themselves, synchronicities will present themselves, etc. There are people who study the quatrains of Nostrodamus and swear that they contain prophecies for all kinds of events. The reality of the situation is that as people "study" these texts and vague statesments, they SEEM to be incredibly specific. Hindsight bias. When we look at the Iraq war and compare it to the Bible or other prophecy its like "OH of course...look this passage predicted this". But it didn't. You just read too much into it.


 :?: "Seek me (knowledge, word) and I will draw myself closer to you." That's true with a lot of things. Nostraudmus studied the bible, he was a hardcore catholic. Now I must admit that some of his predictions have not come to pass, but over 50% of them have. One that stands out in my mind is him naming Hitler by name; he called him "hister" off by one letter. Also he predicted the 1988 San Francisco earthquake and he missed it by two years, he predicted it would hit in 1986...he was two year off. I seen the writings myself and didn?t count on other people to tell me about it. He would write in Latin and Greek and also write backwards to protect himself from witch hunters of the day. Let?s not forget that he predicted the exact date and year his grave was going to be dug up, having a plaque put around him the day he was buried with the month and year he was going to be dug up, near 300 years after his death???

Lets look at it another way, when are people going to stop dismissing these "coincidences" and see them as truth. :?

Besides all that I've witnessed some miracles that could not of been done by coincidence. One just happened the other day, some guy at my church had a lose tendon and couldnt move his thumb, and was going to miss way too much work....we prayed over it and hoping God would touch em', (myself still having doubt it would work) the next morning he called me and told me not to pick him up from the hospital cause he could move his thumb and he cancelled the surgery to reconnect his tendon? :!:

It's not about reading until you convince yourself, or wanting to believe in something so much that you make excuses to support your belief.

Everyone has a right to think what they want...But I was one of the worse anti religion skeptic, at least in my city if not the world, and boy did God bring me to my knees with his word.

Put it this way, I knew religion was created by man to control the masses.

How can someone change and do a 180 like that? Dont know maybe its just "coincidence" :wink:


----------



## Scattered

If someone was to have said in 1960, "On september 11th 2001, 19 hijackers will commandeer airplanes and crash them into the world trade center and pentagon" then that is a prediction. But to say something to the effect "in 100 years in the great city the towers will fall" (not an actual quote), that in my mind, is not a prediction. To say that there will be war in the east that will end in the east is vague. Of course there will be wars in the east, there have been wars and will continue to be wars.

A man having his thumb healed, well that I cant say anything about. I know nothing of his condition and to simply take you're word for it would be a bit foolish.

As for you're personal experience, I also know nothing of that.


----------



## MrMortgage

^ your right scattered! The part about a man having his thumb healed was just a lie :roll: I just said that to try and convince you, and support my religion. :roll:

Too bad we cant say anything about that, that would just be a "coincidence". :lol:


----------



## widescreened

heres one for you mrmortgage,it used to bug me as a child and my dad had no answer for it except youve got to have faith;
A man walks into your office this afternoon and tells everyone to abandon their computers and follow him for he is the son of god.abandon familys and homes to boot.would you honestly do it?hand on heart,would you?if you wouldnt do it today you wouldnt have done it 2000 years ago and that is a fact.


----------



## MrMortgage

widescreened said:


> heres one for you mrmortgage,it used to bug me as a child and my dad had no answer for it except youve got to have faith;
> A man walks into your office this afternoon and tells everyone to abandon their computers and follow him for he is the son of god.abandon familys and homes to boot.would you honestly do it?hand on heart,would you?if you wouldnt do it today you wouldnt have done it 2000 years ago and that is a fact.


 :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :shock:

Who is asking that? If this man can show me miracles and wonders then hell yes I'd follow him.

If hes just some guy off the street that says follow me....you'd be a fool to do that.

I dont see any points here, if you were to read the bible and understand it, Jesus just didnt say "I'm the boss now follow me" he healed people, he walked on water, he cast demons out of people...... He didnt just say have faith that I'm the one.

That was my whole point about the man in my church that got his thumb healed, the spirit is still with us, we prayed to God in the name of Jesus for his thumb to be healed and it was.

We didnt pray to anything or anyone else... People in the church see a lot of miracles cause they seek the Lord. You cant just pray to "A" God once and expect things.

Ask yourself this....what have you done for God.

Also, in my personal opinion, God is kinda messed up for creating us and then expecting us to do his will, and if you dont we're going to suffer even more...but dang, what can you do, sometimes I hate being Christian cause I have to work at it, I have to do Gods work, and sometimes I rather not have faith.

I'm doing this because I'm scared of God, to be honest with you. He has done some amazing things for me soooo I cant say he is just all evil, but he can do both good and evil.....I want to be on his good side.

In the bible, God called the church a whore because there are alot of churches out there that are doing things just for money. Too many people have been scared away from church because there are a lot of churches out there that are screwed up, preaching a gospel of prosperity. And saying that once you turn Christian you cant drink, smoke, have sex, lust, sin period.

That's impossible, that's why Jesus had to come down and save our crack pot asses cause there was NO way in hell were were going to be able to keep the 10 commandments.

Theres basically only one fatal sin now, and that is the sin of unbelief (no faith).

You cant just go to church a few times, or take a few paragraphs of the bible or someone preaching the gospel and make a choice rather or not this is all bull crap or not.

Same difference with mental illness.... Try to explain to someone how you feel, and why you feel like your going crazy to someone that has never had an mental issues in their happy little life. They'll either look at you funny or say its all in your head and just be happy. They dont understand because they have never experinced something like that. :roll:


----------



## widescreened

There is such a thing as the placebo effect you know.Healers throughout history have applied this concept.Large gatherings of people of like faiths can enduce hypnotic trances which reinforce belief systems,albeit short term.Healing has taken place successfully across all cultures,belief systems and eras.Shamanism,buddist monks,hindu mystics,druids,greek oracles,prophets of one description or another,seventh sons of seventh sons etc etc. all worked thru like channels.To attribute healing to one individual in history is being short sighted.Also,the bible is only one book.Jesus didnt write it.What has been left out of it?What has been added on or embellished?I think this conditional love thing sucks and has no place in humanitys consciousness.Motivation must be from the self,based on desire and not fear and in the here and now,and not somewhere over the rainbow.Heaven and hell are what we make of our lives in the here and now,its the only way we are going to evolve as a species.


----------



## MrMortgage

widescreened said:


> There is such a thing as the placebo effect you know.Healers throughout history have applied this concept.Large gatherings of people of like faiths can enduce hypnotic trances which reinforce belief systems,albeit short term.Healing has taken place successfully across all cultures,belief systems and eras.Shamanism,buddist monks,hindu mystics,druids,greek oracles,prophets of one description or another,seventh sons of seventh sons etc etc. all worked thru like channels.To attribute healing to one individual in history is being short sighted.Also,the bible is only one book.Jesus didnt write it.What has been left out of it?What has been added on or embellished?I think this conditional love thing sucks and has no place in humanitys consciousness.Motivation must be from the self,based on desire and not fear and in the here and now,and not somewhere over the rainbow.Heaven and hell are what we make of our lives in the here and now,its the only way we are going to evolve as a species.


Well the Bible isnt just one book, its 66 books? My point wasnt an example of temporary healing, this man was permantly healed.

The bible also talks about people adopting the worlds policy and order versus God's policy and order.

In other words, man has become his own God.... Believing that he/she can choose what type of a God to worship. Find a God that makes you feel comfortable.

In a sense ingornance is bliss, you dont have to worry about things so much. Love and fear are much in the same as well love and hate.

:idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea:


----------



## peacedove

MrMortgage said:


> Also, in my personal opinion, God is kinda messed up for creating us and then expecting us to do his will, and if you dont we're going to suffer even more...but dang, what can you do, sometimes I hate being Christian cause I have to work at it, I have to do Gods work, and sometimes I rather not have faith.
> I'm doing this because I'm scared of God, to be honest with you. He has done some amazing things for me soooo I cant say he is just all evil, but he can do both good and evil.....I want to be on his good side.


I'm not completely sure there is a God, but if the bible is true I am terrified of him. And I think it's out of fear and desperation that I seek him. Is this really what he wants? Cuz I feel guilty for it. Like he's gonna send me to hell anyways just cuz my motivation for finding out more about him is caused by the threat of more pain. I would think he would want us to believe based on something else. Cuz do you really believe if you're just scared? Do you really truly believe if you just need something to cling onto?? It just seems fake to me. Like, I'd feel like a phony if I said yes I believe in God. Cuz really, I have no proof. If asked why I'd be like well... I was raised that way and was told if I don't believe I'll suffer for all of eternity... so I guess I better believe it just to be on the safe side huh?
I mean I've heard of miracles, but that's it. I've never actually seen any. Yes amazing things happen. But so do completely horrible, unthinkable things. So who's to say the good things are miracles? When something bad happens and you say why did God make this happen?? You are told he didn't... man made this happen, we did this to ourselves. And when something great happens it's not us it's God and we should thank God for it. It just doesn't seem right.
And now I'm scared that on judgment day God is going to show me all these posts I've written about him on the internet and then give me a one way ticket straight to hell


----------



## widescreened

Well seeing as you recovered and your posts on the main forum are helpful and positive,Im not going to criticise your belief mr mortgage.Its when a belief system is used and abused to dupe and manipulate the masses that gets me pissed off.It has happened all thru history and christianity has been used and abused this way as well.it would be very interesting to have lived 2000 years ago to have experienced Jesus's word first hand,but all we can do now is speculate and guess.I cant accept the bible as there have been works purposefully ommitted and edited.Gnostic scrolls have been discarded such as the gospel of Mary and the gospel of Thomas,the former because it documents Jesus's active hetrosexual relationship and the latter because it encourages a more personal and independent relationship with God.We can only speculate,because if we accept 100% a belief system without any critical judgement,the way is clear for dictators to use and abuse the masses.And the last thing God wants is that.


----------



## Martinelv

I'm sorry. I'm not going to post in here anymore (horray! I hear you cry). I just can't accept we're having discussions with intelligent adults that believe in this god/s thing. To me it is more ludicruous that believing in the tooth fairy. This kind of stunning ignorance makes me angry and, as a moderator, it's not becoming of me, so I shall leave you all to it. Enjoy your bizarre fantasies! I hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## Monkeydust

:shock:

The tooth fairy doesn't exist?!?


----------



## MrMortgage

Monkeydust said:


> :shock:
> 
> The tooth fairy doesn't exist?!?


LOL :lol:


----------



## MrMortgage

widescreened said:


> Well seeing as you recovered and your posts on the main forum are helpful and positive,Im not going to criticise your belief mr mortgage.Its when a belief system is used and abused to dupe and manipulate the masses that gets me pissed off.It has happened all thru history and christianity has been used and abused this way as well.it would be very interesting to have lived 2000 years ago to have experienced Jesus's word first hand,but all we can do now is speculate and guess.I cant accept the bible as there have been works purposefully ommitted and edited.Gnostic scrolls have been discarded such as the gospel of Mary and the gospel of Thomas,the former because it documents Jesus's active hetrosexual relationship and the latter because it encourages a more personal and independent relationship with God.We can only speculate,because if we accept 100% a belief system without any critical judgement,the way is clear for dictators to use and abuse the masses.And the last thing God wants is that.


Very very true man! I wish I could of been there too. The bible even warns us about the bible being changed and the word being changed, so beware of that. At this point you ask the spirit of God to show you the way.

AS FAR IS ONLY BEING SCARED OF GOD....DONT BE!!! IT'S LIKE WHEN YOUR A KID AND YOU DO SOMETHING REALLY BAD, MOMMY AND DADDY WARN YOU A FEW TIMES NOT TO DO IT AGAIN....BUT IF YOU KEEP DOING IT, THEY SMACK THE CRAP OUT OF YOU. NOW YOU HAVE A LITTLE FEAR, BUT YOU STILL LOVE EM'. GET IT? :lol:

EVERYONE HAS THE RIGHT TO BELIEVE IN WHAT THEY WANT. LIKE I SAID BEFORE.... SOMETIMES I FEEL LIKE I'M GOING TO FEEL LIKE A COMPLETE FOOL WHEN THE SPACE ALIENS COME AND TELL US THAT WE WERE ALL CREATED BY THEM, I MIGHT HAVE MY FOOT IN MY MOUTH.

LIKE I SAID...I HAVE MY DOUBTS...I'M ONLY HUMAN.


----------



## Homeskooled

> I'm sorry. I'm not going to post in here anymore (horray! I hear you cry). I just can't accept we're having discussions with intelligent adults that believe in this god/s thing. To me it is more ludicruous that believing in the tooth fairy. This kind of stunning ignorance makes me angry and, as a moderator, it's not becoming of me, so I shall leave you all to it. Enjoy your bizarre fantasies! I hope it makes you feel better


Ah, yes, that should last oh, about a day. Oh, and dont think I cant prove the existence of toothfairies, Martin. Aristotle had quite a bit to say about _them_, let me tell you.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Brainsilence02

Homeskooled said:


> Ah, yes, that should last oh, about a day. Oh, and dont think I cant prove the existence of toothfairies, Martin. Aristotle had quite a bit to say about _them_, let me tell you.


What did he say about them?


----------



## Homeskooled

He came up with something he called the_ Fairy Godmother Wager_. A seamless, eloquent piece of logic, it proved ineffably adept at showing that while we cannot prove the existence, or the lack thereof, of a toothfairy, that it is in one's best interest to beleive in them, or you may not have a greek coin under your pillow in place of a tooth the next morning. Nobody gives Aristotle the credit he deserves nowadays....genius, genius I tell you!

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## terri*

And *that* is why I still leave cookies out for Santa.  Stop believing in him...NEVER !!


----------



## MrMortgage

Dang another hurricane...This one needs to miss the USA or at least get weak, by the time it hits land. Dang!


----------



## Martinelv

> He came up with something he called the Fairy Godmother Wager. A seamless, eloquent piece of logic, it proved ineffably adept at showing that while we cannot prove the existence, or the lack thereof, of a toothfairy, that it is in one's best interest to beleive in them


Exactly the same as Pascal's Wager then? A seamless piece of logic? :lol: A seemless piece of intellectual cowadice more like, which, of course, is what religion is all about. And about as logical as sticking your hand in an oven with a 99% chance of getting your hand burnt, or 1% chance laying your sticky fingers on a juicy chicken drumstick. Only the desperate would adhere to that logic. Anyone notice the analogy?


----------



## Homeskooled

Ah yes! The _Juicy Chicken Drumstick Wager_! I'm quite familiar with that one as well - a seamless peice of logic from the ancient Greek philosopher, Colonel Sanders! I've tried it Martin, and believe me, its far better to take a chance and get that juicy piece of chicken....Mmmmm.....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Monkeydust

Not only does the tooth fairy exist, but she's branched out into internet purchasing. Won't be long before Santa starts using FedEx.

http://cgi.ebay.com/South-Carolina-...569989958QQcategoryZ15917QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Brainsilence02

Homeskooled said:


> He came up with something he called the_ Fairy Godmother Wager_. A seamless, eloquent piece of logic, it proved ineffably adept at showing that while we cannot prove the existence, or the lack thereof, of a toothfairy, that it is in one's best interest to beleive in them, or you may not have a greek coin under your pillow in place of a tooth the next morning. Nobody gives Aristotle the credit he deserves nowadays....genius, genius I tell you!


Can you tell me, in brief of course, what the Fairy Godmother Wager sais?


----------



## Martinelv

This Pascal's Wager thing. Now, if you chose to accept god on the basis of this wager, wouldn't it piss god off a bit? You know, he might be a bit miffed that someone has only decided to believe in him just in case he's wrong in his atheism and goes to hell?


----------

